# I NEED SOME HELP



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I need some help&#8230; although I have had pups in my home for many years it is the first time I have had 2 female dogs one with pups one that has never been breed (2 year old). 
Sadie my 2 year old who has never been around puppies or at least newborn puppies is having a hard time understanding. It seems as though she can not decide if they are food or something. She opens her mouth like either she is going to eat them or carrie them off I can not tell so I stop her then she drools all over. I am afraid to let her alone with them so we keep the mom, pups and her separated. I take her down to them twice a day so she can see her friend that she misses and she is very curios. 2 days ago she started doing something even funnier we are spring cleaning and have set a few things in the spare bedroom until we decide what to do with them, blankets, boxes and a home gym thing. My wife and I discovered Sadie has taken all our old blankets and scattered them on the floor and made a nest she then takes her favorite toy called a "Kong Wubba" and sets it in the middle and lays down next to it. She stays in there for hours arranging and rearranging the bedding. I told my wife its like she is making a whelping nest and playing puppy with her Wubba. I have some pictures that show this. Its weird she will step back and just look at the bedding then jump in and rearrange it. I just need to know if this is normal or is my dog as touched as I feared all this time? Here are the pictures 
Here she is by her front foot in the back you can see her protecting her Wubba








Another one of the same 








One with her looking to make sure its still there and safe 









Is this natural HELP!!!!?


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

I think Sadie is just showing some maternal instincts probably triggered by the puppies. I would definately keep her seperated from the mother and puppies. We tend to humanize our dogs when in fact they are a lot closer to a pack of wolves than they are human, and we don't always understand some of the basic canine instincts when they appear. When there are two bitches with litters it's not at all unusual for one of the bitches to kill a puppy from the other litter if it gets in with her puppies. 

I wouldn't be at all concerned with what she is doing, but I definately would keep them seperate.


----------

